#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ζητείται Πολιτικός Μηχανικός για μεταλλικά κτήρια

## isf

Ζητείται Πολιτικός Μηχανικός για απασχόληση σε Εταιρεία. Απαραίτητη Προυπηρεσία σε Μεταλλικά Κτίρια και καλή γνώση Αγγλικών και Autocad. Αποστολή Βιογραφιώς στο aggelies.isf@gmail.com

----------

